# matt detangler



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi i recently purchased Show stopper detangler and shine have any of you ladies or gents used it? I was told by the local feed store it is the equivalent of cowboy magic anyone ever use it???


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I havent used Show Stopper - but I have used Cowboy Magic, and it works well for us.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Personally, John Paul Pet's Instant Detangling Spray is still my favorite.


----------

